# Rare moray eels - Pics and Videos



## Comatose (Dec 10, 2010)

Not sure how many moray fans there are out there but I've already posted these on most of the fish boards, thought I'd share here too. I've taken a break from bugs over the past year or two and have really gotten into rare morays. I imported two of these guys myself and as far as I know they're the only two in the country. 

Large Enchelycore anatina -





Video - 


Smaller one with Dragon Moray (E. pardalis)







Lastly, a video of my Y Bar Moray, Gymnnothorax ypsilon... this is a super rare deep water species. He's doing quite well in captivity.


----------



## Moltar (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey, those are some really cool looking eels! I don' know much about fish/aquariums but I've always thought Morays were pretty cool what with the prehistoric look and all. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BQC123 (Dec 10, 2010)

Very nice!

I love morays, but always ended up with a reef tank for the diversity. I think they may be on my list for my next tank though.


----------



## the toe cutter (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice, its good to see some more diversity here! Morays are pretty awesome.


----------



## dtknow (Dec 10, 2010)

I love moray eels they are very unique animals. We have one in the marine lab here on campus. He tends to go on and off feed randomly(usually shuts down in the winter)...so despite being a frequent visitor and helping around in the lab on the occasion it wasn't until this year I actually saw him eat something.

Just wondering-but are their any cases at all of morays breeding in captivity? I understand one species of moray is quite small(<2 ft). I'd imagine rearing the larvae would be nearly impossible, however.


----------



## Jmugleston (Dec 10, 2010)

Very nice. Morays have always been a favorite of mine. I even have a 300 gallon tank waiting to be used for them if I ever get the time...and the extra money to set it up.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 11, 2010)

Good luck breeding them! Lord knows we need more captive raised fish stocks.


----------



## Comatose (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks guys... anyone out there thinking about doing salt, morays are generally quite an easy fish to keep; there are even species that can be reef safe with some caution.

As to breeding, unfortunately it's never been done in captivity, and very little is known about how or when it occurs. I read one article on an observation of one species mating in the wild, and I read about one moray dispensing her eggs in captivity. Beyond that, it would be exceedingly difficult to care for the eggs and fry (called elvers) afterward. 

Glad you guys liked these ones!


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice eels!  I prefer true eels over the "fake" spiny eels.


----------



## pouchedrat (Dec 20, 2010)

There's a person on my craigslist for this area who's been trying to give an eel away free..   They're awesome creatures, but i definitely don't have a saltwater setup for one


----------



## Comatose (Dec 27, 2010)

Saltwater isn't all that tough.... I don't do reef, so I hardly even test. Just set up filtration correctly, do regular water changes and keep an eye out for obvious issues. Morays are the reason I got into sale 10 years ago.... haven't looked back!


----------

